# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Viking48 !!!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Best wishes for a really great Birthday, Tom...and many, many more...

jim...:cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Another one??? Didn't he just have a birthday about a year ago? Man he must be getting old fast.

Happy Birthday you old fart!!

Once a year I get the chance
To wish you birthday cheer.
It pleases me no end to say,
I wish you another great year.So happy birthday to you Viking48,
From the bottom of my heart.
And may your good times multiply,
Till they’re flying off the chart!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. Jim, where did you get that picture of me? You been digging in my photo albums over here??


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby - just noticed I caught up with you. Now that's scary - think I'll go back to bed.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

'


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday. Hope it was a good-un.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bro


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Happy BD V48! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy B-Day Viking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks all. Pretty good day. Got calls from all the kids, spouses and grandkids. 2 year old granddaughter sang Happy Birthday - wish I could have recorded it. Had dinner with wife and friends and got a nice piece of cake and ice cream out of the deal.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday !

Sorry for being late!


----------

